# Soooo... Go away for a few days and disappear completely, eh?



## CandleJack (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm saddened that I went away for a few days and came back to find that my User ID was gone, my Story Hour nonexistant, and a need to re-register thrust upon me.

I can get over it.  I will get over it.  No stress.

But for those of us who don't frequent the "front" of the EN World site, and thus had no warning of the change... where was the "warning"?  The change seems to have taken place rather suddenly, from my perspective...

And where do I send my players for my Story Hour?  Does it even exist any more?

-CandleJack


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

The old boards should be back up soon as read-only. Once they are up as read-only, you can reference the old Story Hour thread from your new one.

I believe the change was mentioned both on the General Discussion forum, and on the http://www.enworld.org page.


----------



## CandleJack (Jan 19, 2002)

Huh.  I really don't know how I missed it.  When was it posted?  (having been a way for a while, and all).

-CandleJack


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Sadly, I don't recall exactly when it was posted . But about a week ago Morrus tried to change to these forums for a couple hours, but the forums crashed, and he posted about how he planned to change back to these new forums soon. He also posted a bunch of threads in the General Discussion asking for technical help, because the mailserver was having problems.
You might try looking in the archives for the http://www.enworld.org site.

Now that I think about it, though, there really should have been more warning posted on the forum main page, too. Oh well, too late now.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 20, 2002)

IIRC there was a post in the Story Board Forum. 
The news about a new board was in General and in Meta of the old boards. As was the message about needing to re-register.

After the first change to these boards which didn't work out that good, there has been some testing here. The server can't handle two busy Messageboards at the same time I guess. I expect the old boards to be online and Read-Only when it's feasable.

Edit: the first change over was about two weeks ago. Well, there is now an option to put anouncements on all of the boards, so that problem is non-existant from now on.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 20, 2002)

While the link to the boards on the main EN World page has been updated, I haven't seen an annoucement of the (second) launch there yet.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

CandleJack said:
			
		

> I'm saddened that I went away for a few days and came back to find that my User ID was gone, my Story Hour nonexistant,




Your Story Hour still exists.  The old boards are only temporarily closed while the whole world registers on the new boards.



> But for those of us who don't frequent the "front" of the EN World site, and thus had no warning of the change... where was the "warning"?




News is reported on the news page, and this has been mentioned several times over the last few weeks... if you don't read the news, I guess you miss out on it.  You can't complain aboiut not being informed of something because you chose not to read it. 

That said, it was also mentioned in the old Meta forum, and in the Gen Discussion forum for a period of over two weeks.  

There was an invitation is Story Hour specifically for people to start copying over their Story Hours a few days before the change.

The change then happened over a 24 hour period, during which both boards were fully open.  



> The change seems to have taken place rather suddenly, from my perspective...




It's been happening for nearly three weeks now.  Other than emailing you personally about the change, there wasn't much else I could have done, I'm afraid.



> Does it even exist any more?




Yes, it does.  You'll be able to get to it again in just a few days.


----------



## CandleJack (Jan 21, 2002)

Complaining?  No... more like making a statement that from the perspective of someone whose ability to get to the boards was almost nonexistant, there was little in the way of warning... hence the "Go away for a few days"... in my case nearly thirty.

Like I said, I can deal. 

Cope, is, as they say, a four letter word. 

-CandleJack


----------

